# HD tv stand help



## txredxj (Nov 13, 2012)

i have been upgrading and have out grown my old tv stand. it was for a 50" tv but has my 60" on it now (im under the weight rating). recently got a emotiva xpa-5 and umc-1 t go with my htpc, ups and bd player. shelves were rated for 65lbs and the xpa is about 75lbs by itself. found a omni mount table that i really like but it is only rated for 80lbs on bottom and kind of short. the more i looked for proper weight ratings the uglier they get. i really dont think i have enough equipment to do a rack but i figure i have a good 150lbs of equipment and tv is about 120lbs i think. anybody have some recommendations of pre made units or custom ones that can house my stuff?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have this holding just my equipment below my projector screen.

What TV is it that you have? Most 60" sets are well under 120lbs nowadays. They are about two thirds of that - 70-85lbs. If it's an older plasma though it may very well be 120lbs.


----------



## txredxj (Nov 13, 2012)

looks like tv weighs 60lbs. but that isnt my problem it the huge xpa-5 amp that weighs 75lbs on its own. most stands that i see are max 80lbs on shelves. i guess i could do some extra support to get it to work. i have started to look into the smaller av racks in the $300 range a bit to


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

How about putting the XPA-5 on the floor? If you have carpet, I would put it on a piece of wood to keep the carpet from plugging the ventillation holes.

My XPA-5 is in a Salamander Synergy cabinet, but they are pricey.


----------



## txredxj (Nov 13, 2012)

thats what i did for now. took out the bottom glass shelf and put it on a board. used some wire rack shelves for the other stuff above it


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Check out Stands and Mounts website: http://www.standsandmounts.com/

Here is what I use, a Studiotech HF-33. I added the custom center channel stand on top.


----------



## dizzyrapper18 (Jan 25, 2013)

why not just save money and build one yourself? im sure you have good ideas since you have a decent system. unless your time broke and need to spend lots of money on a pre made one.


----------

